# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  وأضحك وأنا في دآخلي قلب مقهـور..~

## أنيـ القلب ـن

إن كـآن تنشدني .. عن الحال ياحال
أرجوك لاتنشد .. ترى الحال مدمور
كلي عذآب وحزن .. مع ضيقة البال
وأضحك وأنا في دآخلي قلب مقهـور

وأصبحت ضايع .. والسبب حزن قتَّآل
قلبي محطم .. خآطري حيل مكسـور

وين السعاده .. دام الأحـزان مـوآل
صرت أتمنى لو يجي يـوم مسـرور

مجبور أجآمل والشقى داخلي .. طآل
سآكت على ظلم المحبيـن مجبـور

وصآبر مع إن الدمع بالخـد همَّـآل
مآلي غنى عن عيشة الهم و الجور

غصب ٍ علي الحزن في كل الاحـوال
والهم مرسوم ٍ على الوجـه منثـور

معذور أمسح .. مآرسمته من امـال
وياللي تقول بعآلي الصوت .. دكتور

صحيح انا دكتور في .. هم الاجيـال
لوحدي أعيش بعالم الحزن مهجـور

عايش حزين .. بوحدة ٍ مآله أمثـآل
وأشوف صف الحزن بالعين طابـور

تعبت من دنياً .. بها الحزن يختـآل
ضحكة زماني .. ودعتني ومعـذور

ولا عاد تنشد ليه .. انا ضايق البـال
أرجوك تسكت .. دام أنآ حيل مدمور

----------

